# Blueberry Pancake Breakfast Fatty



## smokin' dick (Aug 10, 2008)

As requested Law Dog, here it is.

Do your usual sausage prep, then make some blueberry pancakes. Use fresh wild Maine Blueberries if you can, but frozen is ok. Place the pancakes on the fatty slab, I slice them into strips so they fit nicely. Drizzle a couple ounces of maple syrup over the pancakes. Roll it up and wrap in bacon of course. I used some maple sugar and cayenne pepper as the rub. Smoked with apple wood and lump. Yummy. The wife loved it.

Here is the new set up.



Here is the Fatty all cooked.



Here it is sliced.



This Fatty thing is addicting. I think I've bought more sausage in the past month than I usually get in a year.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats all I can say---Wow!   Any breakfast restaurants in your neighborhood?  Bet they would sell all you can make!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic. Great idea. love it.


----------



## jond (Aug 10, 2008)

Mmmmmm, that looks amazing :)

Yet another one to try :)

Nice one!

Jon.


----------



## smokindickswife (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, she did!

Mondays are for diets, right?


----------



## cbucher (Aug 10, 2008)

That's what my wife says. Weekends are free game,LOL.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks Dick, that thing looks and sounds freakin great, like a souped up turbocharged reverse McGriddle.
Thanks again


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the smoking rig ya got. The idea of the blueberry pancakes inside the sausage was excellent and the pics look awesome. Points to you for the fine smoke!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 10, 2008)

just plain WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13spicerub (Aug 10, 2008)

great idea and love your Q.  it's the perfect size for a fatty


----------



## erain (Aug 10, 2008)

dude, that is simply awesome!!!!!!! the fatty frenzy continues. great job points!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

I gotta ditto the diet and Monday thinking...Now I don't like pancakes but you may have changed my mind with that fatty! beautious!!
pts from me!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG that looks awesome.  I so want to try that and soon.  

and Yes, diets are only Mon - Friday till 5:00pm


----------



## ezmoney (Aug 11, 2008)

That is amazing...I have to try it!


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 11, 2008)

How on earth do you come up with something that mixes blueberries, pancakes, sausage meat and bacon. On paper it just looks like it'd never work.

What sort of sausage meat did you use ? 
Love the dinky little smoker, is it custom made or does it have a name ?


----------



## solar (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow what a great idea!!  I bet that tasted fantastic!!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 11, 2008)

Breakfast to go...  and fruit too!  Love the tiny smoker...  it's sooo... cute!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great, my list is getting longer.


----------



## dingle (Aug 11, 2008)

Goddess, who doesn't like pancakes???


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a link to the thread where the little guys come from.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=twiggy


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks great!!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think i'm gonna have to bump something off of the list for this weekend and one try of those. Great Idea, great qview def. worth points


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great Smokin' Dick!


----------



## pitrow (Aug 11, 2008)

man, that thing looks excellent! I will most definitely be trying that soon!


----------



## lownslow (Aug 11, 2008)

very well done.  I love it, beautiful too


----------



## quackmaster_ar (Aug 12, 2008)

Bet it taste as good as it looks.  Awesome!!!!


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW!  That is a great idea and looks very yummy!!


----------

